# A different approach to E39 DSP front speaker upgrade



## 93LE (Jul 12, 2006)

Just thought I'd share my results of some very minor upgrading. I've had many nice audio systems over the years in cars and home, and agree with general consensus that the E39 DSP system has two severe shortcomings for an upgraded 'premium' system.

I addressed the first this weekend. I always hated how vocals and the midrange sound very hollow and lifeless, the hallmark of any medicore speaker. I installed some Kicker 5 1/4 components in the front but kept the DSP amp. What I did that was different however, was use the aftermarket tweeter to replace the BMW 2" midrange in the door instead of the OEM tweeter in the sail panels that many others do. I tried using the tweeter in both options and to my ears the improvement was much greater by replacing the BMW mid and keeping the BMW tweeter. 

What a difference. When I tried it the conventional way with keeping the mid and just replacing the tweeter, the vocals and midrange still sounded horrible but the highs were just a tad brighter, hardly an improvement. The way I did it, vocals now sound as they should and is easily on par with other premium audio systems from other car manufacturers. Highs are acceptable with the BMW tweeter, and the overall improvement startling. Vocals are warm, and lifelike. Imaging is miles better.

I wonder if anyone else has tried it this way and what they thought of it? I'll probably replace the BMW tweeter later with some aftermarket one to complete the upgrade.


----------



## 5seriesBMW (Jun 3, 2006)

*Kicker*

What type of Kickers did you install?


----------

